# Thoroughbred Racehorses In Perspective



## Lauren_TRIP (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I am writing to inform any ex-racehorse owners of a new site The TRIP Project

The site has been collating data from the BHA since 2007 and now has a figure for the amount of racehorses that left training in the 09-10 season. This information can be found on the ex-racehorse section of the site. Anybody that has an ex-racehorse can log onto the site and either search their horse on the list, or if it is not there, add it to the list, along with a picture of your horse and a brief description of how you got it, what its doing now etc.

The aim of this is to quanitfy where the majority of ex-racehorses end up, and do in their second careers. We know that a percentage are in charitable establishments, others are on the list because they perished on the racecourse but maybe you have one on the list that we havent been able to account for.

We are not assocaited with any organisations or chairities (although the BHA and charities such as Greatwood have been informed of the site) and we are not an animal welfare site.
The figure we have can not yet be found anywhere else.

We would appreciate it if anyone that has an ex-racehorse could just take a look at the site and possibly get involved by adding your horse to the list. This information is strictly for our use (to get accurate figures) and will not be passed onto anyone else.

In order to login you must create an account and when creating a password, a non-alphanumeric character is needed, such as a .?- If access to the ex-racehorse section is not available after you have made an account, you need to contact us (at the bottom of the site) to verify your status as an ex-racehorse owner (simply to prevent spam or uploading of images that are not relevant).

Thank you in advance, TRIP project team.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbup: Thanks I haven't got a ex racehorse (I'm too fat and too scaredy to ride skinny fast things!!) but have alot of friends who have so I'll pass on the details.


----------



## Lauren_TRIP (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

How do I add a new horse?


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought my horse 5 months ago knowing nothing about her past, But from seeing how she reacts in different situations to different things I have a strong feeling she may have raced before! She is a 16.3 stocky TB mare and her passport is empty other than her registered name "pergeot" (Think thats how its spelt, like the car lol) and few old vaccinations. It was only registered in 2005 when the law came in for them o all be passported.

Could this be a way of finding out if she has raced before and if so some info on her past? :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren_TRIP (Jul 29, 2010)

Regarding adding a new horse:

You have to go to the ex-racehorse section of the site and click on 'upload new ex-racehorse' If it is not on the dropdown list, there will be a 'add your horse to the list' option in the upload image window. If you can't get onto the ex-racehorse section despite logging in, you need to contact us (bottom of the site) and just confirm you are a genuine ex-racehorse owner and we will promtly give you full access to the ex-racehorse site.

Secondly, it is a new site so sadly, I wouldn't imagine that your horse would already be on there. It wont be in the list, because the out of training list is only 2009-2010 and the list for other horses (retired earlier than that) are only those that other users have put up on the site already.

I'm sure I have seen other websites that can help you trace the history of your ex-racehorse though!!

You can still go onto ours and add your horse to the list if you wish.
It's nice to know that ex-racehorses can end up in nice homes after their racing career.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It won't accept passwords?


----------



## Lauren_TRIP (Jul 29, 2010)

Lauren_TRIP said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> In order to login you must create an account and when creating a password, a non-alphanumeric character is needed, such as a .?- If access to the ex-racehorse section is not available after you have made an account, you need to contact us (at the bottom of the site) to verify your status as an ex-racehorse owner (simply to prevent spam or uploading of images that are not relevant).
> 
> .


That should solve the password problem!
You have to put in a dot or somethin like that. For example, I would use something like 'Lauren.TRIP' as the password. Hope that helps.


----------



## maggie pat (Oct 14, 2010)

Just came across your article re thoroughbred racehorses. I volunteer for an equine welfare charity in Northern Ireland (the only one) and we have a number of thoroughbreds in our care. Some rescued from going to slaughter, most being re-schooled and 2 doing well at dressage. One beautiful boy is so nervous only one person can work with him. Such a shame that so many well-bred horses are being dumped.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

What % of racehorses end going for slaughter?


----------

